# Husband says he won't sign



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Do I have to have my husband sign the divorce papers?? He has told me he will refuse to sign if I give him papers. I don't know how it works, but I suppose he does because he has already been divorced once.


----------



## somuchinlove (Oct 10, 2011)

Depending on what state you're in. I know in Texas, if one spouse says it's over, it's over. My husband is trying to divorce me now for no good reason and there is nothing I can do to stop him. All you have to do is google the divorce law in your state.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Aug 29, 2010)

All states are no-fault. You don't need your husband's signature. You file the divorce papers, he gets served. He has x days to file a response.... or not.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> All states are no-fault. You don't need your husband's signature. You file the divorce papers, he gets served. He has x days to file a response.... or not.


Thanks! That helps!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> Do I have to have my husband sign the divorce papers??


Nope. 

If one party won't sign, the judge does it for them.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

If you have a marital estate to divide, child custody to arrange or spousal support payment considerations, you may want to work on getting his agreement in advance. Leaving these things up to the court to decide is not always the best idea


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ That is very good advice. If he still isn't receptive and doesn't want to work with you on an agreement(s), then file with the courts and the judge will decide.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Ten_year_hubby said:


> If you have a marital estate to divide, child custody to arrange or spousal support payment considerations, you may want to work on getting his agreement in advance. Leaving these things up to the court to decide is not always the best idea


We don't really have much to divide and we don't have kids so that won't be a problem. He just doesn't want to let go. Doesn't want to admit that it's over and isn't working and hasn't been working for a long time. I don't think he ever really got over his first divorce.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Again, you don't need his permission to divorce. Most divorces aren't mutual anyway. The judge will sign for him.

Next time, don't get with somebody who still isn't over their divorce/ex-wife.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Again, you don't need his permission to divorce. Most divorces aren't mutual anyway. The judge will sign for him.
> 
> Next time, don't get with somebody who still isn't over their divorce/ex-wife.


I don't plan on it. Unfortunately, people can sometimes hide that stuff from you until the true person comes out.


----------

